# knoppix X86 sur macbook???



## nunut (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous.
Voilà je voudrais savoir si la version X86 de knoppix fonctionne sur macbook?
Comment m'en procurer une le cas échéant?
J'ai effectué une petite recherche dans les forums mais je n'ai trouvé que des posts sur la version PPC.
Voilà je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses de pro   
@+
nunut


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

http://knoppix-fr.org/

je vais essayer de motiver mon collègue qu'il teste sur son macbook tout frais


----------



## nunut (4 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> http://knoppix-fr.org/
> 
> je vais essayer de motiver mon collègue qu'il teste sur son macbook tout frais


Merci  
Je file sur le lien


----------



## nunut (4 Avril 2006)

Bon ben je peux pas télécharger ça marche pas.
Le serveur FTP deconnecte tout le temps.
Snif


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

nunut a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben je peux pas télécharger ça marche pas.
> Le serveur FTP deconnecte tout le temps.
> Snif


Y a plein de miroirs ! dont la plupart avec le protocol http ! je l'ai eu en 3 minutes ! il grave là...


----------



## nunut (4 Avril 2006)

Ok pour les miroirs mais t'as ris lequel? 
le knoppix MIB ou le knoppix tout seul là je suis paumé 
Attends je réessaye


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

nunut a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour les miroirs mais t'as ris lequel?
> le knoppix MIB ou le knoppix tout seul là je suis paumé
> Attends je réessaye


http://knoppix.org/  -> download -> mirror switch (suisse) -> http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/knoppix/KNOPPIX_V4.0.2CD-2005-09-23-EN.iso


----------



## nunut (4 Avril 2006)

C'est bon ça télécharge sur le premier miroir http que j'ai selectionné .
Je suis une buse dés fois.
Bon ben il me reste plus qu'a attendre et voir.


----------



## nunut (4 Avril 2006)

merci supermoquette 
Bon 3' pour télécharger 694 M tu dois bosser chez wanadoo ou habiter à la source !!!!
Moi y en à pour 5 bonnes minutes.
Tu vas voir le temps de tester comme ça


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

Ben il arrive pas à booter dessus, il l'a gravé avec Toast. Semble que ça marche avec Nero d'après leur FAQ.

Et oui j'ai une 100baseT directe chez switch


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2006)

c'est quoi cette version, SM ?
elle est censé booter sur mac intel ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

Ben j'espérais ouais... le cd graver boot sur un pc mais apparement soit l'EFI soit autre chose ne la fait pas booter sur le mac (ni alt ni C ne marchent au démarrage).

Dommage car ça à l'air vraiment sympa !


----------



## ericb2 (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Dans un proche futur, je suis intéressé pour essayer Linux sur Mac Intel (je pense acheter un mac mini pour ça).

Il n'y a que la knoppix qui soit installable ou y a-t-il d'autres possibilités ?

D'avance merci


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

La knoppyx n'est qu'une des distributions Live-CD, càd un système qui peut entièrement booter sur cd/dvd sans toucher au disque, soit pour tester, soit pour travailler (y a toute une suite bureautique et moulte softs avec) soit pour réparer sauver un disque en piteux état (tout en continuant de bosser).

Des linux, y en a encore plus hors Live-CD.

J'espérais qu'elle boot en voyant les spec :



> What are the minimum system requirements?
> 
> 
> Intel-compatible CPU (i486 or later),
> ...


----------



## ericb2 (4 Avril 2006)

Merci pour les explications 

Il me semble que j'ai les specs EFI dans un tiroir. Faudrait que je les retrouve, il y a peut-être quelque chose a en tirer

Je vais essayer ... on verra bien


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'espérais ouais... le cd graver boot sur un pc mais apparement soit l'EFI soit autre chose ne la fait pas booter sur le mac (ni alt ni C ne marchent au démarrage).
> 
> Dommage car ça à l'air vraiment sympa !



ça m'etonnait aussi ;-)

mais ça ne saurait tarder


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2006)

ericb2 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que j'ai les specs EFI dans un tiroir. Faudrait que je les retrouve, il y a peut-être quelque chose a en tirer
> 
> Je vais essayer ... on verra bien



le boulot est deja bien avancé


----------



## ericb2 (4 Avril 2006)

Ok, je crois que j'ai trouve ce qu'il faut

Je reposte si ça marche ;-)


----------



## ficelle (4 Avril 2006)

on parle de cul.... heu de Q sur ce sujet ! :rateau: 

apparament un plug permetant d'utiliser le x86 en natif à la place de l'emulation est en cours.

il en parlent sur les forums, mais j'ai du mal à suivre les discussions, en anglais, trop pointues...


----------

